# 7/23 Discussion Thread



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

- _Tony Storm debuts on Smackdown tonight

- Carmella vs. Smackdown Women's Champion, Bianca Belair.

😁 _


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

* Toni Storm debuts on the main roster

* John Cena returns to SmackDown

* Big E vs. WWE Intercontinental Champion Apollo Crews, from Rolling Loud in Miami

* Carmella vs. SmackDown Women’s Champion Bianca Belair, from Rolling Loud in Miami

* Fallout from Money In the Bank and build for SummerSlam

Looking forward to Toni's debut and Cena's return. Apollo/E and Carmella/Bianca are Rematchamania. I'm not a fan of E challenging Apollo again since both guys should look strong as Mr. MITB and IC Champion respectively.


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

Emmanuelle said:


> Looking forward to Toni's debut


_The bigger question, Will Toni be a face, or a heel?

_


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

how many times do we need to see E and Apollo lul

cena.... i heard he will be on every SD! til summerslam. so there's that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Was gonna go to Rolling Loud to see Bianca but the tickets START at $500. Lol fuck off.*


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Really looking forward to Cena and Reigns facing off. Especially since Roman is light years better since their last encounter. I’m ten times more excited to be going to Smackdown and Summerslam now that Cena is back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wonder where Liv goes from here


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Good a real follow up encounter between the past and present.


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Really looking forward to Cena and Reigns facing off. Especially since Roman is light years better since their last encounter.


_I just watched a wrestling podcast on Youtube, predicting that Roman Reigns beats John Cena @ SummerSlam and John Cena goes back to Hollywood.

_


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Vv Macie vV said:


> _I just watched a wrestling podcast on Youtube, predicting that Roman Reigns beats John Cena @ SummerSlam and John Cena goes back to Hollywood.
> 
> _


I figure that’s exactly what’s going to happen unless Cena sticks around longer than everyone thinks. Plus I’m pretty sure this all leads to Reigns beating Rock at Mania anyway.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Vv Macie vV said:


> _The bigger question, Will Toni be a face, or a heel?
> 
> _












As long as they don't put her in a skirt I don't think it matters.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Blissmark said:


> View attachment 104975
> 
> 
> As long as they don't put her in a skirt I don't think it matters.


Really hoping she goes back to that look.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Most of the preview I really have no interest in. Not the rematches and not Toni Storms in-ring debut on the main roster (spoiler alert: shes going to lose to Bianca, Sasha and whoever eventually). With Toni, I just have always felt like shes missing something and her losing like 5 singles matches in a row didn't help, not counting the triple threat match and tag team match that she also lost in.

Maybe ill watch for Shotzi and for whatever happens between Reigns and Cena. Plus to see Pat McAfee go crazy over Nakamuras entrance, if Nakamura is on the show. Maybe some progress in what Baron Corbin is up to.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just really interested in Toni's main roster debut & whatever Finn is doing.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Match John has arrived.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Good pop for Cena


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Vv Macie vV said:


> _The bigger question, Will Toni be a face, or a heel?
> 
> _


Pwinsider reporting she will be a babyface 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking forward mainly to Reigns/Cena. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright, Cena's opening the show. Let's go!*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

More interested in seeing Cena wrestle again than Goldberg


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Cena really just went there with the Indians name change, LOL


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Cena trolling the Cleveland Indians ridic decision? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its crazy that seeing Cena today reminds us a little more when WWE was better LMAO


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> More interested in seeing Cena wrestle again than Goldberg


I would think that's the logical thought.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Good to hear an energetic crowd. Cena really knows how to work a crowd.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*TEAM CARGO PANTS!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where's tha...BIG DAWG?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

#TeamTribalChief


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

I like how Cena breaks that fourth wall all the time 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The WALRUS has arrived!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Things that live in Cleveland" lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Heyman vs Cena in a mic contest, would be nice


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena knows how to work a crowd. Sucks no one on the roster got that ability. Smh


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heyman with mega trolling.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cena knows how to work a crowd. Sucks no one on the roster got that ability. Smh


My favourite version of Cena, was the US Open challenge one. His matches seemed to be better,


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LMAO At Heyman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Special Counsel is killing it.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Heyman with a GOAT promo


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm Team Cargo Pants!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Will it be Smiley Balor? Or serious?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pat oozing that drip drip.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far a good start to Smackdown


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Not quite as good as Heyman playing Punk's music in Chicago, but good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully after today Finn moves past Sami. Just squash him and move on. Looks like hes more serious not too geeky with the smiling, good.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Feels good to have Finn back on the main roster!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The trolling by Heyman was...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No gun finger Balor and they won't even give him a mic to reintroduce himself. Fucking hell. 🤦🏾‍♂️


----------



## Wizak10 (Jul 9, 2020)

Lol Heyman still got it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Would like to see Balor be heel on SD at some point.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Love him or hate him Balor has one of the better entrances in the WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Paul Heyman sounded like a rooster on crack 😂*


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Dolorian said:


> The trolling by Heyman was...


Good way to keep interest through the show too. I'm sure Roman and Cena will go face to face at the end or we will find out Roman is in Miami to garner more heat.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well looking at Vince's track record here lately he seems intent on jobbing out every guy from NXT, jobbed out Kross, jobbed out Keith Lee, wouldn't shock me if he jobs out Finn after he was rebuilt down in NXT. Triple H builds them up and Vince loves knocking them down.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Well looking at Vince's track record here lately he seems intent on jobbing out every guy from NXT, jobbed out Kross, jobbed out Keith Lee, wouldn't shock me if he jobs out Finn after he was rebuilt down in NXT.


The difference is Kross and Lee are on Raw aka the crappy show with chaotic writing. SD is miles better.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418726962944688143

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *TEAM CARGO PANTS!*


All the way!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

All Hail our Great Liberator!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418726962944688143
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*NXT is officially buried.*


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Heyman never lacks lol


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Did fox pay a lot more than USA for a show? I mean the talent difference is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Before the Jeff/Kross match started, they showed Jeff's Armageddon 2008 victory.
Now before the Sami/Finn match started, they showed Sami's Clash of Champions 2020 victory.

Maybe it's a way to tell us "hold on, we don't bury anyone here" 😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great Cena/Heyman segment, 2 of the best on the mic. Cena is just replaying the greatest hits, but it’s actually fun.

Then following up with Finn vs Sami is nice, they are both great. Could have built it up more before having the match though.

And lastly, Finn is hot 😉


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Can we stop having so much commercials


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xx_Warrior_xX said:


> Good way to keep interest through the show too. I'm sure Roman and Cena will go face to face at the end or we will find out Roman is in Miami to garner more heat.


Yep it was very well done. Heel move in not giving the fans what they want and Heyman trolling Cena undercuts his promote effectively and gets people to look forward to what happens next.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Can we stop having so much commercials


Way to many. Probably from 2 hours only 40 min of actual wrestling LMAO


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wonder what the other stadium looks like. Is it outside?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE is like those huge bags of chips you buy that come with only a 1/4 content and the rest is air LOL


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Smackdown in two locations? That feels kind of weird, can't imagine all the fans who paid to go to this venue are too happy about that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

troyag93 said:


> Wonder what the other stadium looks like. Is it outside?


Oh thats right, two places? I forgot. Is it taped? Both live???


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

What in the fuck is Rolling Loud and why should I care?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did they say Bianca vs Carmella is tonight for the title? Didn't they do that last week?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Did they say Bianca vs Carmella is tonight for the title? Didn't they do that last week?


More Rematches damnit, because it's Good Shit pal!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

"Internet says you mess that up" Thanks Pat, someone need to tell Cole that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeez that kick into the corner is vicious lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> And lastly, Finn is hot 😉


He's a beautiful man and his body is amazing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Balor is over as FUCK right now. As i said before he should be the one to take the belt off Roman.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Damn Balor is over as FUCK right now. As i said before he should be the one to take the belt off Roman.


I'd like to see it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The stain on Corbins shirt is getting bigger lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

See? This is not Raw. Finn won and it was the right decision, even though I rooted for Sami. 😂


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Lol, poor Corbin.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Corbin! Fuck yes!! I like how each week he looks worse!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm Team P.C. (Poor Corbin)

"You PC, bro?"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Not Cole calling the Blue Thunder Bomb a Michinouku Driver 😭. He's too young to be getting senile like JR.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Damn Balor is over as FUCK right now. As i said before he should be the one to take the belt off Roman.


Perhaps. But down the line


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So many fucking commercials LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

No update on Corbinfund.com. Guess he won't reach his target.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

I feel bad for Corbin , I took the public bus when I didn’t have a car. Nothing but drug addicts and homeless people. Poor corps


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not Cole calling the Blue Thunder Bomb a Michinouku Driver 😭. He's too young to be getting senile like JR.*


He probably was tired of people complaining when he called Michinoku Drivers as Blue Thunder Bombs so he's given up trying to figure out which is which.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> So many fucking commercials LOL


On every commercial over here in the UK we have a erectile dysfunction ad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Big E cutting a promo next?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> On every commercial over here in the UK we have a erectile dysfunction ad.


What a pointless ad to have when Toni Storm is coming up.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Perhaps. But down the line


Sure i'm not saying rush it, i'd love to see Balor win it at WM, although they want The Rock for Roman at WM, so Balor will have to wait until after that if they do plan to have him beat Roman at some point. Cause imo there is no one on SD right now that should beat Roman over Balor.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Sure i'm not saying rush it, i'd love to see Balor win it at WM, although they want The Rock for Roman at WM, so Balor will have to wait until after that if they do plan to have him beat Roman at some point. Cause imo there is no one on SD right now that should beat Roman over Balor.


We'll have to wait for the draft to happen first, then we'll have a better idea of what could be the plan moving forward.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> No update on Corbinfund.com. Guess he won't reach his target.


Went broke i guess


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418725969578405889


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes Big E, cut a serious promo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Please,...mature a bit Big E.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> What a pointless ad to have when Toni Storm is coming up.







Here's the advert here


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cleveland ain't got no rhythm with these chants 😭*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol how long as Apollo and Big E been feuding? surely its gotta be going on 5 to 6 months now right?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait will Big E want the midcard belt?


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Why is this happening?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Clusterfuck for the IC title I guess.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I like Apollo, but they should give him a new title program.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Bobby Rooooo


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

That’s how they feud with the IC TITLE? Just random entrances


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where's Teddy Long when you need him?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope they don't have Big E cash in on the IC belt!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are Roode and Ziggler a tag team out there wanting the IC title?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> That’s how they feud with the IC TITLE? Just random entrances


Remember when the Wrestlemania IC feud was just guys stealing it from each other every week lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Where's Teddy Long when you need him?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cesaro for IC Champion please!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Kanye West looks different


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

kennykiller12 said:


> Remember when the Wrestlemania IC feud was just guys stealing it from each other every week lol


I forgot about that goofy shit


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

#DolphDeservesBetter


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And the crowd is..... MILD


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf is happening right now?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Wtf well this is different


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

The crowd doesn’t know wtf is going on lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i don't think any of them said "We want the smoke "When the guy told them to say it lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Is this a concert crowd?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

troyag93 said:


> The crowd doesn’t know wtf is going on lol


this


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

troyag93 said:


> The crowd doesn’t know wtf is going on lol


I'd be pissed off if my concert was interrupted by this lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Is this a concert crowd?


must be.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

A concert match. I mean I guess it's kinda cool.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I thought it'd be cool seeing wrestling getting exposure at something like this... but this is just sad seeing WWE come out to a crowd who doesn't know shit about the product and didn't seem to care... really came off like the "how do you do fellow kids" clip.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Is this a concert crowd?


Yep, WWE is at a Rap and Hip Hop festival.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

That rolling loud thing is lit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm watching to hear what the crowd sounds like in a bit LOL :-D


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Damn Balor is over as FUCK right now. As i said before he should be the one to take the belt off Roman.


Wouldn't like that if balor is still hot after wm

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Rolling Loud was a perfect time for Montez to come back, but I wish he was cleared to wrestle. He would be way more entertaining than Dawkins.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chad should come out as Shorty G in a rapper outit and clown the audience.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Yep, WWE is at a Rap and Hip Hop festival.


Lol cause Vince wants show all you young kids he's hip and knows what the kids like these days.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Yep, WWE is at a Rap and Hip Hop festival.


Pity Elias isn't on SD. Opportunity for massive heat lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Rolling Loud was a perfect time for Montez to come back, but I wish he was cleared to wrestle. He would be way more entertaining than Dawkins.*


Didn't they announce a tag match with him on it? Or did I miss something?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Why not use someone recognizable at the concert? Nobody knows who the street profits or Chad gable are lol. This is embarrassing and it was a weird Segway I thought we were going to watch a boring tag team match.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Stage is cool, I’ll give WWE that. It’s different


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this is random as fuck why is this happening at a concert? lol so stupid.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Didn't they announce a tag match with him on it? Or did I miss something?


*Dawkins vs Gable is next :/







*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The angle of this match is kinda cool.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bobby Shmurda...a name I thought I'd never hear on a wrestling broadcast lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

And everyone at the concert is thinking ,"Get my music back on!"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That ref always reminded me of Teddy Long, playas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> And everyone at the concert is thinking ,"Get my music back on!"


For sure.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bianca/Carmella is taking place at the festival too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

is the crowd into this? LOL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Dawkins vs Gable is next :/
> View attachment 104976
> *


Ah ok didn't read the graphic and only saw it quickly and assumed it was a tag match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The RAPPER guy is texting lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh right, this is the same event I heard about yesterday because of their stage collapsing.








Rolling Loud Miami stage partially collapses day before music festival


The show must go on… even if the stage collapses beforehand. That’s what happened ahead of the partially built structure for the upcoming Rolling Loud Miami.




nypost.com


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol this is random as fuck why is this happening at a concert? lol so stupid.


It's like a random location, TNA Broken Matt Hardy would show up at lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Bobby Shmurda...a name I thought I'd never hear on a wrestling broadcast lol


*I was hoping Pat would make a reference to him being fresh out of jail 🤣*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why in the actual fuck is Dawkins vs Chad Gable happening at a concert?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd noise is from the arena? concert goes don't give a fuck lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I' m hoping Toni Storm is debuting in front of this crowd. I think she'd get over with this audience.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Huge botch lol


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

This would be awesome if it wasn’t so awkward


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

You know you went to the wrong place when you have a crowd that big and still have to use the ThunderDome samples since the crowd is so uninterested in this.

I will say this though the aesthetic of the ring up on stage overlooking the sea of people is a cool visual.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Ah ok didn't read the graphic and only saw it quickly and assumed it was a tag match.


*I think the Bianca match will actually get the crowd hype, especially when she cracks Mella with her braid.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Has Riddle joined creative? Only thing I can think of for this location.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

haha no one gives a fuck


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This "Rolling Loud" crowd clearly doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

damn the crowd is like wtf. haha all quiet


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

What in the fuck seriously


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I think the Bianca match will actually get the crowd hype, especially when she cracks Mella with her braid.*


Can see it, I think this is a nice move from WWE, put the show out there and get that mainstream exposure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

damn the memes will be hilarious


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lol no reaction from anybody


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Might need to rename the festival to Rolling Quiet... This crowd could not care less.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf is half the show now taking place at this concert? what is going on?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Carmella may get a few bills thrown at her, some may think shes a local stripper


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder how many people at this concert actually know who these WWE wrestlers are.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

WWE, never do this again


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> I wonder how many people at this concert actually know who these WWE wrestlers are.


based on the one or two who raised their hand probably 1-2 percent :-D


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

The crowd will like mella. They should have done this at a juggalo concert probably get reactions.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

I dont think this is going to go over like Vince wants.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Wtf is half the show now taking place at this concert? what is going on?


So will this is happening at the concert what are the other people doing right now? Sitting around doing nothing waiting for the show to start again?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Carmella may get a few bills thrown at her, some may think shes a local stripper


😆🤣😂


----------



## Wizak10 (Jul 9, 2020)

What is going on? The crowd seems confused as well


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Imagine going to a hip hop concert and have to watch wrestling matches out of nowhere


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> So will this is happening at the concert what are the other people doing right now? Sitting around doing nothing waiting for the show to start again?


They are probably watching a 6 man tag between the guys who came out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> So will this is happening at the concert what are the other people doing right now? Sitting around doing nothing waiting for the show to start again?


They are likely doing the tag match with Ziggler, Big E and co.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the crowd knew WWE were gonna be there...they shouldn't be confused.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I get they wanted a big stage but to crash a hip hop concert isn't the way to go lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

If I paid to go to a concert and it was interrupted by this, I would be pretty pissed lol.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Trying to imagine what the reaction would be if WWE interrupted a UK music festival like Glastonbury or TRNSMT with wrestling matches lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chris22 said:


> I'm pretty sure the crowd knew WWE were gonna be there...they shouldn't be confused.


Yeah those things are announced in advance and they have been promoting it on social media.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Why not use Cena? It's more of his thing.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

She has been out there this whole time lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Carmella may get a few bills thrown at her, some may think shes a local stripper


*"AY, SHE GOT AN ONLYFANS BRUH?!" 😂*


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> based on the one or two who raised their hand probably 1-2 percent :-D


Were they even raising their hand out of interest? It looked like an "I'm on TV!" kind of wave.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So wait, what is the other crowd with Finn and them doing RN? LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> Were they even raising their hand out of interest? It looked like an "I'm on TV!" kind of wave.


YEP LOL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> So wait, what is the other crowd with Finn and them doing RN? LOL


Didn't they set up a tag match with Big E, Nakamura, etc?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mella is Money!


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Apparently a 6 man tag team match is happening at the other stadium.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm sure none of these people know Carmella's gimmick and are incredibly disappointed taking it on face value that she's the most beautiful they have to offer.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

The fake crowd noise is just sad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> They are likely doing the tag match with Ziggler, Big E and co.


Id rather see that. This is really sad. Imagine just tuning in, not knowing whats up and seeing a crowd of thousands silent now LOL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

troyag93 said:


> Apparently a 6 man tag team match is happening at the other stadium.


Yes, they set it up right before cutting to the concert.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

They should’ve had Naomi out there


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

What next? Baron Corbin walking around with a tin, looking for donations at a metal concert?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418726029892493316


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What?? FIRE the idiot showing the dead crowd!! LMFAOOOOOO


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

It's funny how they used the more "urban" wrestlers to appeal to the hip hop crowd.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

troyag93 said:


> Apparently a 6 man tag team match is happening at the other stadium.


If they are doing that now then they should use PIP (picture in picture) now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Somebody get Jeff Hardy to Miami to jump off something high.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why are they zooming in a dead crowd? LOL


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> What next? Baron Corbin walking around with a tin, looking for donations at a metal concert?


Now that would be good tv


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

troubleman1218 said:


> They should’ve had Naomi out there


Yep! The crowd would have loved her glow entrance.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"We want what????"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

This SD has more locations than The Final Deletion


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> Yep! The crowd would have loved her glow entrance.


So now we know where all the THUNDERDOME MEMBERS are NOW HAHAHA In the Audience


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm pretty sure most of that crowd aren't wrestling fans at all they just went to listen to some music.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Jeff Hardy Chants!!! Lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHAHA that dead crowd. Hilarious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe they should have brought in Hogan, they know who he is right? LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

troyag93 said:


> Jeff Hardy Chants!!! Lmao


Probably one of the only ones they know lol. Even though he is on Raw.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

If they do this again. Gotta get Jeff Hardy I guess.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA the loud applause and nobody gives a shit in the stands. Sad. No Bianca dont walk the stage... LOL


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

troubleman1218 said:


> They should’ve had Naomi out there


Her entrance would probably actually get the crowd interested, even if momentarily. honestly it'd work pretty well letting her come out on the runway part of the stage.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Maybe they should have brought in Hogan, they know who he is right? LOL


Kiera Hogan.
I saw that she's no longer on Impact. 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAAA Corbin's shirt!! LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Corbin's stain get bigger from his last segment lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Love this gimmick HAHAH Best shit on Smackdown next to Roman


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

troubleman1218 said:


> They should’ve had Naomi out there


Yes she would’ve gotten a pop.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

KO-Corbin team?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Location is great, but yeah they clearly weren't feeling that.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Corbin and Owens tag team?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corbin hit in the nuts and then money stolen...damn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They took his money? LOL 
Right in the balls?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bianca should’ve won using her 459 splash to pop the crowd.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

KO-Rbin


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edge? Nice. Keep it in this stadium. Fuck the concert LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KO has turned around so much he's out here giving some of his prize money to charity cases, you love to see it lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> KO-Rbin


I like how KO is like heres some money, now can you behave for a bit?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> KO has turned around so much he's out here giving some of his prize money to charity cases, you love to see it lol


KO is the clean one and Corbin is the filthy stinky one lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Edge? Nice. Keep it in this stadium. Fuck the concert LOL


Everyone else probably said they weren't showing up there lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

KO-Rbin > R-K-Bro 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok now a Corbin and Owens team I would enjoy


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Honestly I don't know what they were supposed to do, if they sent Cena and Edge to Rolling Loud there would be a greater chance of someone in the crowd having actually heard of them, on the other hand if they migrate the stars away from the actual wrestling fans ticket sales would have sucked.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I heard "WE WANT CARDI!" chants 😬*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> KO-Rbin > R-K-Bro 😂


Book it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm really hyped for this Edge/Rollins feud. 7 years in the making,


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Smackdown so much better than Raw.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Summer of Cena...so I guess he'll be gone by Mid-September.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Cardi B vs Nicki Minaj in a wrestling match


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I heard "WE WANT CARDI!" chants 😬*


Sasha would’ve pop the crowd. But Sasha is more of a Nicki girl so that would’ve interesting had they (Sasha & cardi) been present tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Summer of Cena...so I guess he'll be gone by Mid-September.


Kinda funny they call it that. I dont think he will wrestle right, just vs Roman? Likely just go in and talk and leave HAHA


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Corbin is down bad and I enjoy it so much. Lmaooooo


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Corbin is down bad and I enjoy it so much. Lmaooooo


Best thing that's happened to him. He needed a fresh start.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Smackdown so much better than Raw.


That what happens when it's only 2 hours and doesn't feel like a a chore to sit through. At least they tried something different lol even though that rolling crowd didn't give a shit about it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The 3D graphics need to go


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

You can tell WWE isn't being handled by the same folks from way back...there's no way two singles matches should've been on Rolling Loud, nor should they have been face vs heel matches...back in the day that would've been Hardy Boyz and Lita vs Edge, Christian and Trish...high flying, utter chaos and a catfish with a quick finish...the crowd wouldn't even have time to digest what they were seeing


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> I'm really hyped for this Edge/Rollins feud. 7 years in the making,


*I was in the front row in DC for that moment. Didn't take pictures when Rollins came out because I hated him, lol.







*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Edge name dropping some factions!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you Edge for letting us remember what an invested crowd sounds like after those Rolling Loud matches.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Brood and Ministry of Darkness


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> KO is the clean one and Corbin is the filthy stinky one lol


Right lol. Poor Corbin just works lol


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Burn ratings down lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Burn It Downnnn


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

This feud is going to be fantastic


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

The baby blue douche


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> The Brood and Ministry of Darkness


Best entrance music


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Seth Rollins entrance music. Look how they massacred my boy.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Trolling Goldberg through Edge is petty gold


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Seth Rollins entrance music. Look how they massacred my boy.


I can't make sense of it, like there is no rhyme nor reason to it.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Seth hair line is so 2016


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth certainly getting the heat from this crowd. Holy shit.


----------



## Tarrant666 (Oct 2, 2019)

Rollins is way over doing it, like pretty much everyone else with a gimmick, just comes off as cringe. He started off acting like a clown, yet now hes acting all intense and serious. Its just mess, what is his character supposed to be?


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

It's gtfo heat


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Perfect voice for a heel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Great segment.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Good to hear Rollins getting serious


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Rollins is definitely portraying a Joker gimmick


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great segment. I'm happy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Toni Storm's ass? YESSSSSSS


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Meh , wasn't his worst


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Edge making sure that jacket is still pristine.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Tarrant666 said:


> Rollins is way over doing it, like pretty much everyone else with a gimmick, just comes off as cringe. He started off acting like a clown, yet now hes acting all intense and serious. Its just mess, what is his character supposed to be?


He's a Joker character, he's playing it to a tee. That's how Joker is with Batman, he's psychotic and serious but still finds everything funny because it's entertaining to him.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Edgecution. I haven't heard that in years.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Lol are they really going to make Toni lose ???


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very good segment. The feud should be good.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wow, Toni and Zelina! Two of my favorites. This should be good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418743726814507009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Toni Storm has a thiccy


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If I don't hear "It's Toni time" I'm gonna be disappointed. 😤


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Tarrant666 said:


> Rollins is way over doing it, like pretty much everyone else with a gimmick, just comes off as cringe. He started off acting like a clown, yet now hes acting all intense and serious. Its just mess, what is his character supposed to be?


Definitely the Joker, his promos even feel like Joker monologues, you literally described it yourself lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Toni Storm's ass? YESSSSSSS


Cameraman about to earn that bonus.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Seth was okay that seg but hardly joker


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Let's not kid ourselves lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I heard "WE WANT CARDI!" chants 😬*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thic mama, bring that ass on my TV


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Is Tegan Nox still called Tegan Nox?

I’m expecting Vince to call Toni Storm as Storm from now on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love that someone I like still pisses people off. Fantastic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Right lol. Poor Corbin just works lol


*You're late man! I was hoping to read some funny comments from you during the Rolling Loud mess 😂*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418743726814507009
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Thanks to her boy leaving LOL


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Wow, Toni is hot, I am a sucker for blondes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who's taller Zelina or Sasha? LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Xx_Warrior_xX said:


> Wow, Toni is hot, I am a sucker for blondes


She's got an ass and thighs to admire.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Crowd is dead for this match lol

Edit: As I posted this, I heard some Toni chants 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Sasha obvs


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Botch?


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Just make Zelina a manager again.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Always botch lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Awkward match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Zelina should manage Angel Garza again. She's the new LANA


----------



## Tarrant666 (Oct 2, 2019)

Xx_Warrior_xX said:


> He's a Joker character, he's playing it to a tee. That's how Joker is with Batman, he's psychotic and serious but still finds everything funny because it's entertaining to him.


Hmm ok. At least it had some energy , I still think he should turn it back a dial the clown factor down a bit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Toni Storm is already the best booked NXT talent of 2021.*


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

She's Lana without the terrible lashley angle lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

New finisher? I don't even know what the fuck she did. Lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418744475527131140


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SmackDown making sure that the NXT call ups are victorious.
Unlike some other show. 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Icon said:


> She's Lana without the terrible lashley angle lol


They are nothing alike


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Meh Dom vs uso is fucking weak


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Toni might get a few weeks as a face but she's certainly getting built to face Bianca, is Sasha done filming whatever show she's doing?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Toni Storm is already the best booked NXT talent of 2021.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> New finisher? I don't even know what the fuck she did. Lol


*DVD to RKO? Lol. It looked sick though. *


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Yikes at Zelina getting the jobber entrance


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Toni is fine as fuck. I'm glad she won.

As for Corbin, crazy how he's one of the best things now on Smackdown today, hell the entire company.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 *we need a gif of that Toni Storm finisher good buddy!*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Icon said:


> Seth was okay that seg but hardly joker



When Sting was in TNA he played the Joker character really good.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> *Toni is fine as fuck. I'm glad she won*.
> 
> As for Corbin, crazy how he's one of the best things now on Smackdown today, hell the entire company.


 I’m sure you’ll celebrate her victory later 😆🤣😂


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Joseph92 said:


> When Sting was in TNA he played the Joker character really good.



True enough , it wasn't perfect but , Seth should stay away from that character for his own good.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418742150079131649


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Garbage match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Icon said:


> True enough , it wasn't perfect but , Seth should stay away from that character for his own good.


Judging by the reaction he got at MITB and then tonight, I'd say what he's doing is working just fine.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> I love that someone I like still pisses people off. Fantastic.


First time? Lol


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> So far a good start to Smackdown


_Finn Balor starting Smackdown in the first match of the night = good

Welcome back to Smackdown, Finn, you been gone for 2 years.

_


----------



## Trishfever (Apr 11, 2007)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Yikes at Zelina getting the jobber entrance


I'm guessing Zelina might be being punished right now.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Judging by the reaction he got at MITB and then tonight, I'd say what he's doing is working just fine.


It’s awesome and the entrance music is great. Anyone with a character is hated around here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jersey said:


> I’m sure you’ll celebrate her victory later 😆🤣😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

The Legit DMD said:


> @M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 *we need a gif of that Toni Storm finisher good buddy!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trishfever said:


> I'm guessing Zelina might be being punished right now.


Yep, WWE is literally going to have Zelina..."Fade to Black" LOL


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I like Dominic but he could use some more time in the gym. He still looks like a young kid with that body.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> Judging by the reaction he got at MITB and then tonight, I'd say what he's doing is working just fine.



His reaction seemed luke warm at best from my tv.

Perhaps he can grow this? Idk , time will tell.

I hope he isn't a re hash of joker , it's already been done obvs.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Anyone else find the Mysterio's boring or is it just me?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I like Dominic but he could use some more time in the gym. He still looks like a young kid with that body.


Yeah he needs to drink some protein shakes or something. I look forward to him eventually turning and retiring his Dad. That’s going to be an epic feud I hope.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Icon said:


> His reaction seemed luke warm at best from my tv.
> 
> Perhaps he can grow this? Idk , time will tell.
> 
> I hope he isn't a re hash of joker , it's already been done obvs.


Lukewarm? Yeah, I guess intense booing and "you suck" chants can be described as lukewarm. Next time they should charge the ring or something.  I love fans.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Toni is fine as fuck. I'm glad she won.
> 
> As for Corbin, crazy how he's one of the best things now on Smackdown today, hell the entire company.


Hilarious Zelina came back just to start losing. Toni is one of the sexiest women on the roster though, no complaints. She's a beast in the ring too


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I like Dominic but he could use some more time in the gym. He still looks like a young kid with that body.


He looks 18, did you know he's almost 25?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 104980


Damn I just got the notification for the quote and already 5 likes 😆🤣😂


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Soooooo...cena and reigns won’t be lasting that long?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Xx_Warrior_xX said:


> Hilarious Zelina came back just to start losing. Toni is one of the sexiest women on the roster though, no complaints. She's a beast in the ring too


Yep, pretty sad. She's getting more buried in WWE than Vickie Guerrero in AEW LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*Inverted hip toss to a cutter, holy s*** that's sick.*


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

I have a feeling Cena is going to come out waiting for Roman and Roman is going to appear on the tron at Rolling Loud


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> Lukewarm? Yeah, I guess intense booing and "you suck" chants can be described as lukewarm. Next time they should charge the ring or something.  I love fans.


To be fair , I only watched videos via YouTube of mitb.

Also you suck chants are about as good as Seth can hope for , let's be honest.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I forgot, we still have Roman to appear.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Xx_Warrior_xX said:


> Anyone else find the Mysterio's boring or is it just me?


I prefer the Usos, even with what happened with Jimmy. They just feel more natural on the mic. Rey is good, but there are many on the roster who do the high flying stuff better than Dom. Ricochet for example. Maybe Dominic can hit the weights at some point and maybe reinvent himself somehow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I forgot, we still have Roman to appear.


*I was wondering why I was still watching. Thanks for reminding me.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tribute to AAlyah Mysterio for BUDDY MURPHY and those of you here who want the OTHER Mysterio 🙃


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Icon said:


> To be fair , I only watched videos via YouTube of mitb.
> 
> Also you suck chants are about as good as Seth can hope for , let's be honest.


It's about as any heel can hope for these days, along with the loud booing. Not sure what you're expecting, but you're the only on the thread complaining, so that tells me what I need to know. Good evening.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Guess he's there after all lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman’s theme is fantastic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm acknowledging our Tribal Chief!


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Tribute to AAlyah Mysterio for BUDDY MURPHY and those of you here who want the OTHER Mysterio 🙃
> View attachment 104981


Yooo she's flawless


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

So it's ok for the Mysterios to interfere in their matches but not the Usos? lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman with that Swag LOL. And LOL at Heyman's eyes staring at Roman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I love the white t-shirt. But you probably knew that lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*John Cena, bring your old ass back out here!*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418748869895237632

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I really like Toni's new finisher, it looks pretty cool and also looks impactful.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

NGL, that bloodline stable looks dope


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"The greatest of all time" -Pat
"that would be John Cena" -Cole

Come on Cole lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Tribal Chief is in, let's go


----------



## Wizak10 (Jul 9, 2020)

Xx_Warrior_xX said:


> NGL, that bloodline stable looks dope


Give me some nation of domination vibes after Rock became the ruler


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

That entrance music is[emoji91] gets better every week! It’s been a while but I’m finally hyped for a match can’t wait to watch it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Xx_Warrior_xX said:


> Anyone else find the Mysterio's boring or is it just me?


Hate to say it but I do. Dom looks scared when going for the 619.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Aside from thinking this is gon be good, I'm just glad it also means we're not going back to the dead crowd at Rolling Loud.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

They’re doing Viking Warriors vs AJ Styles and omas again? Jesus


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Emmanuelle


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> It's about as any heel can hope for these days, along with the loud booing. Not sure what you're expecting, but you're the only on the thread complaining, so that tells me what I need to know. Good evening.



I think you mistake 'complaining' for just hoping more , I am sure Seth can do better.

If I offended you by my take , sorry bud but it's just how I feel. 

Either way , we will see


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Xx_Warrior_xX said:


> Yooo she's flawless


For sure!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Icon said:


> I think you mistake 'complaining' for just hoping more , I am sure Seth can do better.
> 
> If I offended you by my take , sorry bud but it's just how I feel.
> 
> Either way , we will see


Do better than getting crazy heat...when he's a heel? That's the point. No offense taken, just a bizarre take.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rise said:


> That entrance music is[emoji91] gets better every week! It’s been a while but I’m finally hyped for a match can’t wait to watch it.


Indeed, Reigns' new theme is epic and now with the crowd back and the the massive crowd reactions he gets makes his whole entrance feel like a massive deal. Larger than life.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Roman’s theme is fantastic


Agreed


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Xx_Warrior_xX said:


> Anyone else find the Mysterio's boring or is it just me?


No I'm going to have to agree, nothing against Rey but Dominik just isn't interesting IMO.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ACKNOWLEDGE HIM


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

somerandomfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418744475527131140


Lord help me, but I haven’t laughed that hard at wrestling in a while. I was crying after he got hit in the nuts.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> Roman’s theme is fantastic


I turned off my AC to hear it clearly through my speakers lol


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

I acknowledge you good sir


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

'crazy' heat is hardly the best heat and we both know this.

Seth is more than capable of something greater. 

I'll end it at that friend.


Showstopper said:


> Do better than getting crazy heat...when he's a heel? That's the point. No offense taken, just a bizarre take.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

#AcknowledgeHim


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Here we go with these stupid what chants


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Icon said:


> 'crazy' heat is hardly the best heat and we both know this.
> 
> Seth is more than capable of something greater.
> 
> I'll end it at that friend.


LOL, okay. Have fun on Mars, friend.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I acknowledge you


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did he just say that? LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 104980


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruh Roman with that missionary position line lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Our Tribal Chief is speaking facts. It's same old Cena.

Damn, The Fiend was supposed to change Cena.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Will Cena come out? LOL

Damn Roman burning Cena LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> LOL, okay. Have fun on Mars, friend.


Mars or Venus or Saturn , doesn't matter bud.

Seth is capable of better.


----------



## Tarrant666 (Oct 2, 2019)

Reigns is a much better promo as a heel, feels more natural and suits him better. He is awful as a face but seems a decent convincing heel character.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Dang Roman is owning Cena


----------



## Wizak10 (Jul 9, 2020)

Damn Roman going off, let’s goooo


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That’s the Roman i can get behind


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Imagine trying to convince everyone a few years back that these days Roman is one of the best acts in the whole company.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone here said Balor vs Roman? YOU jinxed it! LOL Too soon haha


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Why is Balor coming out ? Lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Rock def wrote this promo lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Finn confronting Roman!!!! OMG!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Icon said:


> Mars or Venus or Saturn , doesn't matter bud.
> 
> Seth is capable of better.


The crowd tonight agreed he did just great, otherwise he wouldn't have gotten the heat reaction that he got.

Sorry, friend. Have to agree with the thousands in attendance tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least Finn looks serious.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The PrinXe!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Prince vs Chief


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God..are they seriously gonna go ahead and blow Balor vs Reigns this early? and he's gonna lose if its then soon for sure.....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Emmanuelle *Reigns isn't a fan of missionary position. You're going to have to switch it up 🤣*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No smiley Finn, i can dig that. Much closer to NXT Finn at least.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Balor the next fodder lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry UNIVERSE..save them YES CHANTS for AEW LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I bet Vince is like, HOW DO WE EDIT THOSE YES CHANTS?? DAMNIT!


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Yo! Finn is over


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Sorry UNIVERSE..save them YES CHANTS for AEW LOL


I have to wonder how long it will be until WWE tries to ban the yes chants.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Balor vs Roman? Nice...WHEN?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> I have to wonder how long it will be until WWE tries to ban the yes chants.


They have not only the volume to edit but people raising their hands up and down! HAHAHA Yeah im sure they'll edit it for youtube :-D


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Love him or hate him Balor has one of the better entrances in the WWE.


Woopity doo!!


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Roman vs Finn at Summerslam? Maybe Cena isn't allowed to wrestle


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I bet Vince is like, HOW DO WE EDIT THOSE YES CHANTS?? DAMNIT!


Brie will he them once the Bella’s return.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Finn/Roman already! I love it!


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I was hoping he would challenge the demon that’s what we need.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That was great.
The 2nd hour delivered, nice show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah they're gonna do Reigns vs Balor likely on Smackdown and have Balor lose, same way they went and gave away Keith Lee vs Lashley on Raw and had him lose, god these fucking idiots.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Xx_Warrior_xX said:


> Roman vs Finn at Summerslam? Maybe Cena isn't allowed to wrestle


Non physicality may be in Cena's contract. Or maybe it will be triple threat?


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Weird that Cena never came back out lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@SAMCRO you won breh







*


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> The crowd tonight agreed he did just great, otherwise he wouldn't have gotten the heat reaction that he got.
> 
> Sorry, friend. Have to agree with the thousands in attendance tonight.



I can't deny the thousands , and I wouldn't try.

Seth is capable of a much bigger reaction from the crowd , not that he didn't get a good one mind you 

Just expecting more from Rollins.

Not trying to undermine you my dude , just stating an opinion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Xx_Warrior_xX said:


> Roman vs Finn at Summerslam? Maybe Cena isn't allowed to wrestle


So wait, is that the Summerslam match? Ummmm...Damn i guess Cena is there just to do promos then?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I’m not excited for this at all. Hopefully this is just filler I don’t want this match or a stupid 3 way match. Gotta be demon balor since I believe he is undefeated?


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Non physicality may be in Cena's contract. Or maybe it will be triple threat?


Or maybe Cena will be the special referee


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *NXT is officially buried.*


Or they don't have the desire to put 35 panels for each act's accomplishments and pick the most pertinent ones feature.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great segment and close to the show, Reigns' promo was amazing and went in the exact direction that it needed to go as a response to Cena.

The crowd was fire for Balor/Reigns in the end.


----------



## Wizak10 (Jul 9, 2020)

"John Cena is the same, it's like missionary position every single night" DAMN


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

It’s still a Reigns vs Cena at SS. Finn is probably just Smackdown next week


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Xx_Warrior_xX said:


> Roman vs Finn at Summerslam? Maybe Cena isn't allowed to wrestle


Nah they wouldn't have Cena return and set up him and Reigns only to just do Reigns vs Finn at Summerslam and forget about Cena. Reigns vs Balor will likely happen on Smackdown, and then Cena will confront Reigns after.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How come Cena didn't come out to go face to face with Roman?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah they're gonna do *Reigns vs Balor likely on Smackdown and have Balor lose*, same way they went and gave away Keith Lee vs Lashley on Raw and him lose, god these fucking idiots.


Reigns will probably get dq’d.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> So wait, is that the Summerslam match? Ummmm...Damn i guess Cena is there just to do promos then?


I do wonder if he's really not allowed to be physical, he didn't even come back out to confront Reigns


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Balor is fodder , let's not kid ourselves.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns vs Balor at SummerSlam was not confirmed, maybe they go for a triple threat?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Xx_Warrior_xX said:


> Or maybe Cena will be the special referee


Not sure about Finn coming in right away to job to Roman. But oh well. He is another block in the Tribal Chief's journey.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Nah they wouldn't have Cena return and set up him and Reigns only to just do Reigns vs Finn at Summerslam and forget about Cena. Reigns vs Balor will likely happen on Smackdown, and then Cena will confront Reigns after.


I mean he can always be the ref. Maybe the studios got a hold of the WWE and said no physical stuff, it honestly felt like a mulligan having Balor come out there at the end.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@SAMCRO you won breh
> View attachment 104983
> *


Yeah...but its too soon lol, Balor has no chance in hell of taking the belt off Reigns right now, Reigns aint losing to anyone until after the match with The Rock at WM. Thats when i would've had Balor go after the title, after WM, so he actually has a chance of beating him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> How come Cena didn't come out to go face to face with Roman?


Weird right. He was told Roman would be out in the end. Cena's like alright it's getting late, going back to the hotel, im out.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Not sure about Finn coming in right away to job to Roman. But oh well. He is another block in the Tribal Chief's journey.


Cena could screw over Roman


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Finn/Roman won't end clean and we'll still get Cena/Roman at SummerSlam.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Finn is a stop gap between Roman/Cena.... FFS! 🤦🏾‍♂️


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

The Icon said:


> Balor is fodder , let's not kid ourselves.


Serious Balor is dope though, happy he's not the smiling goof he used to be.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418751493084225538

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418751724244938754

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418751583563571200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418753002605879296


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Or they don't have the desire to put 35 panels for each act's accomplishments and pick the most pertinent ones feature.


*They took Charlotte's NXT title reigns off her total as well.*


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Xx_Warrior_xX said:


> Serious Balor is dope though, happy he's not the smiling goof he used to be.



Reigns wins no matter scenario aka Balor is fodder.


----------



## Wizak10 (Jul 9, 2020)

John Cena first match (dark match btw)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418753599417487360


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loved the Rollins/Edge segment and the reaction both guys got. Great brawl too as the crowd was hot as fuck for the entire segment. They really brought it and the crowd responded in a big, big way. Love it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Smackdown was wayyyy better than Raw this week.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Roman absolutely put it in another gear tonight. Cena is going to bring out the best in him.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Gotta admit that was a funny and entertaining promo by Roman


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kennykiller12 said:


> Gotta admit that was a funny and entertaining promo by Roman


Great promo by Roman. Marked out


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still makes no sense that Cena didn't come out, did they say he had left the building or what? cause that was odd.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Still makes no sense that Cena didn't come out, did they say he had left the building or what? cause that was odd.


Agreed. He comes out asking where are you Roman, etc...Heyman comes out, gives him the obvious hint he will be at end of show. And...Cena leaves and never comes back lmfao


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I was in the front row in DC for that moment. Didn't take pictures when Rollins came out because I hated him, lol.
> View attachment 104978
> *


I'm guessing Lesnar came out then.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Finn vs. Roman in a “which one drives the ladies wild more” match. But in all seriousness, this could be an awesome match. And I HOPE it means that they see Finn as a valuable player on SD going forward.

Bianca vs. Mella was solid again. But they need to start building up Bianca’s Summerslam opponent soon.

Toni winning was cool. I could see Toni getting really over on the MR potentially. She has a vibe and energy that I could see fans latching on to.

No Liv Morgan on the show was, disappointing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

kennykiller12 said:


> Gotta admit that was a funny and entertaining promo by Roman


It was...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

American_Nightmare said:


> I'm guessing Lesnar came out then.


*Nah, Rollins threatened to Stomp Edge neck first on the briefcase if Cena didn't bring back the Authority. It was the most heinous thing he'd done since the Ambrose feud.*


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Roman “Jackhammer” Reigns confirmed. 😉


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The 'Concert' Idea was maybe good but it came off the opposite on TV. The camera would zoom into a lifeless crowd looking into their phones. Bianca would waltz her way in the middle of the walkway and no fucks were given by the crowd as well as the obvious piped in sound effects LMAO


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, at least Cleveland got their money's worth ☹*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418754893196627968


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought the rolling loud idea was a good one. I was very wrong. Very wrong indeed.

Maybe if they had Cena wrestle but even then... That crowd couldn't of been less interested in wrestling.


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Well, at least Cleveland got their money's worth ☹*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418754893196627968


Nothing is "wrong" with them, it's fairly common to put on big matches like that for the live crowd after shows.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Roman promo was epic and funny as hell lmao


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

justinkjones1993 said:


> Nothing is "wrong" with them, it's fairly common to put on big matches like that for the live crowd after shows.


Yep. Cool of Cena to actually work when he’s back.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *They took Charlotte's NXT title reigns off her total as well.*


It's simply keeping main roster and NXT seperate it's not a big deal. People making mountains out of mole hills.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Really enjoyed Smackdown. You can tell they're getting all their ducks in a row for Summerslam.

The Rolling Loud thing will go down as a failed experiment with the crowd not giving a fuck, but if nothing else it had some cool visuals that Bianca and the Street Profits can use for some quality B roll.

Reigns vs. Balor is clearly a bump in the road on the way to the real main event of Reigns vs. Cena. Should be a fun SD main event in a week or two.

How good was Roman's promo though? I know Cena wasn't out there, but we go from "It's a promo, kid, better learn how to do one" during their mini feud in 2017, to Reigns absolutely tearing Big Match John a new one there.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Did they do another "see the rest on the internet" type endings?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Still makes no sense that Cena didn't come out, did they say he had left the building or what? cause that was odd.


Just holding off on the eventual face to face.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Agreed. He comes out asking where are you Roman, etc...Heyman comes out, gives him the obvious hint he will be at end of show. And...Cena leaves and never comes back lmfao


Cena was all fuck this I'm not confronting him on any terms but my own.

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Roman owned Cena in those dueling promos. Cena kept the crowd hot though. Both guys played their parts perfectly.

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I am really going to enjoy this feud. I'll watch these segments but nothing else in all of WWE interests me now.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought that the Rolling Loud partnership would be great for the WWE and I was completely wrong. I love Hip Hop but apparently this crowd is full of white people who just want to get high and listen to rappers from no later than 2010. I was looking at tweets for the concert and it wasn't just Smackdown that suffered, because according to people who are there and watching on streams this was one of the worst crowds they've had. Rapper Playboi Carti is trending because of how bad the crowd was.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I thought that was a good episode, Cena's promo was good, Balor vs Zayn was decent. I still commend WWE for at least trying something new with Rolling Loud but the crowd didn't look interested at all, supposedly it was the worst crowd Rolling Loud has had full stop so I don't think that was just for the wrestling involved, but you can't expect much more from 200,000 high teens who have no idea what's happening.

Balor vs Reigns should be an ok match but I don't buy Balor challenging Reigns, just doesn't look realistic. 

8/10 show for me.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Reigns and Rollins have continued to find their groove and tonight's segments proved that, Roman runs through Balor but this is obviously a diversion.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Is it just me or is wrestling really becoming fun again??? I haven't felt like this in at least 4 years. That show was great. It's too early for Balor/Reigns, I hope Balor isn't just a sacrificial lamb, his work in NXT was the best of his career and he deserves better booking this time.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

sideon said:


> I thought that the Rolling Loud partnership would be great for the WWE and I was completely wrong. I love Hip Hop but apparently this crowd is full of white people who just want to get high and listen to rappers from no later than 2010. I was looking at tweets for the concert and it wasn't just Smackdown that suffered, because according to people who are there and watching on streams this was one of the worst crowds they've had. Rapper Playboi Carti is trending because of how bad the crowd was.



Wrestling fans shit on the tv product when you just give them essentially house show matches on tv, of course a bunch of non wrestling fans who probably only know who Cena,Taker,Rock,Hogan etc of are gonna not gaf being given that kind of match. If they do this again they need to keep the match short and just do a bunch of high spots to get the crowd involved.


----------



## HBurns (Apr 16, 2018)

Was that crowd actually chanting "We want puppies" during Bianca/Carmella?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Still makes no sense that Cena didn't come out, did they say he had left the building or what? cause that was odd.


They did have confrontation …….it just wasn’t shown on TV


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sami is going to get involved in Finn Balor’s match with Roman. I’m calling it


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

HBurns said:


> Was that crowd actually chanting "We want puppies" during Bianca/Carmella?


I think it was we want Rocky or we want Carti. Pretty sure they were coming on afterwards.


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm scoring the promo battle Cena 1 Roman 0

Cena got the better of Roman and caused him to somewhat break the principles of "over" as a heel --> Roman Reigns needs to lose on occasion plus do more...


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Saw it on Social Media. Roman trying to be The Rock in that promo. Sorry just seems like Rock-lite...again!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Edge, Seth Rollins, and John Cena were easily the best parts of the show tonight. 

Finn Balor vs Sami Zayn was a really solid match too btw. Hopefully, they don't end up killing Balor's momentum already. 

For the record, Dolph Ziggler and Robert Roode coming out of nowhere backstage to steal Baron Corbin's money was hilarious 😂


----------



## Slickdude458 (May 26, 2020)

What's the fuss with Reigns every average promo he cuts is the greatest thing ever, heel wrestling marks are wierd everything is overhyped, edge and Cena are way superior mic workers , reigns has always been medicore in promos and his delivery.


----------



## HBurns (Apr 16, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I think it was we want Rocky or we want Carti. Pretty sure they were coming on afterwards.


Ah ok, I was thinking no way that would come back but it damn sure sounded like it.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Reigns promo was brilliant loved it best part of the show like he is every week.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

"Mommy, what was Roman Reigns talking about when he said doing missionary every night?" That was a great promo from Reigns and just like that, got me interested in seeing their confrontations as we get closer to Summerslam. Roman has come a long way from he last feuded with Cena when they had that promo segment together. Cena's opening promo was fine too as usual. Get the fans hyped up like he always does. 

This Baron Corbin is broke storyline is making me laugh. I have to admit. I laughed at the backstage segment he had with Kevin Owens too. If the endgame of this storyline is leading to a babyface turn, so be it. I have to say I was shocked the WWE had two matches at the Rolling Loud event in Miami. The fans didn't react much to it but I give the WWE props for doing this. Belair defeated Carmella again and now needs a new legit opponent for her Title. Where is Sasha Banks? That Edge/Rollins segment was fire though. Rollins has really found himself and I find myself rooting for Edge in this fresh feud. The other stuff was okay with me too. Finn Balor comes out to challenge Reigns. I hope he isn't going to get fed to the Tribal Chief. Great episode of Smackdown this week. The quality of the show is drastically different with the live crowd now.


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

chronoxiong said:


> "Mommy, what was Roman Reigns talking about when he said doing missionary every night?"


Mother to child: "Didn't I tell you never to watch this TV show. Why are you not in bed?" (This while pondering to herself how Roman could actually say what he said when he himself has been wearing the same pants since 2011)


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> Smackdown in two locations? That feels kind of weird, can't imagine all the fans who paid to go to this venue are too happy about that.


Theyre not missing the main storylines though so its ok. Also it was awkward i saw the Bianca vs Carmella match. WWE Crowd is a different level than the music crowd.


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> So Big E cutting a promo next?


It was full on promo week this RAW-SD. Cena, Rollins, Edge, Reigns, Charlotte, Bobby, BigE. Basically the champions from MITB was expected to cut a promo. Matches werent as solid as i expected since it was after a PPV. Charlotte and BigE are not that good on the mic honestly. Im very surprised by Reigns. He was the best this week once again. Rollins second.


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I hope they don't have Big E cash in on the IC belt!


That doesnt make sense. Doesnt the cash in is only for the main title?


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Cesaro for IC Champion please!!


It would look so good on him and surprised that he's is OVER with the crowd still.


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

Emmanuelle said:


> #DolphDeservesBetter


You gotta admit his longevity though.


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

troyag93 said:


> The crowd doesn’t know wtf is going on lol


I dont either. Im lost with the IC title run. Its like WWE doesnt give a f about it as usual.


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Yep, WWE is at a Rap and Hip Hop festival.


Doesnt end well. It was awkward to watch. I guess WWE trying to get some sort of new audience into wrestling which was good but the crowd looks so lost.


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> And everyone at the concert is thinking ,"Get my music back on!"


I love my wrestling but if i bought a ticket to see live music not this haha i would understand.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418758347961028611

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was a good show and miles better than RAW


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

troyag93 said:


> This would be awesome if it wasn’t so awkward


Thought i was the only one.


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I think the Bianca match will actually get the crowd hype, especially when she cracks Mella with her braid.*


As someone who's a non wrestling fan they wouldnt get it. Sadly and find it cheesy.


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

troyag93 said:


> WWE, never do this again


Poor attempt. I felt embarrassed.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

The Rolling crowd was dead for most the rappers too. Bunch of drugged out kids smh


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418738044195282944

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Edge and Rollins did an excellent job tonight. Bringing up past history, Rollins doing an awesome job heeling it, and then the following fight between them was all great. Only thing I’ve watched on the show. Didn’t watch and don’t care about the Cena or Reigns promos, but did they really send Balor out there instead of Cena? lol. Guess they want someone to feud with Reigns in the meantime that’s on the active roster. Hell, Vince has always somewhat protected Balor so I wouldn’t be shocked if he actually beats Reigns (non-title though).


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Roman Reigns was great on the show. Loved how animated he was on the mic. Heyman making the tune of John Cena's music was amusing.

I do like where they are going with Corbin also.

The Rolling Loud matches were okay I guess. Would have loved to see Carmella go down the catwalk. lol

I am just glad that we didn't get another Big E vs. Crews match, even though WWEs way of wrestlers coming out one by one to confront each other just because they want a shot at the title at the same time is lazy booking.

Take note that the crowd loves Big E being silly.

Toni Storm probably wont be doing headbutts anymore. She beat Zelina... So what? Beating Zelina doesn't seem like much of an accomplishment already. Zelina has only had 3 singles wins on the main roster. 2 to Lana in 2018 and 1 to Mickie James last year. We all know how WWE used Mickie during her last WWE run. WWE must have been offering up a lot of money for Zelina to go back.

Rollins really is being a good heel right now. Plus I am still liking the new version of his music. Was interesting between he and Edge.

Them keeping Roman distant from John Cena is smart. Roman having John wait for his answer and everything. The match is going to happen at Summer Slam. They are just stretching out the build, which I understand.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

honestly edge's psycho gimmick is really cringey and as "tell, don't show" as you can get. he keeps saying he "goes to dark places" but just acts like a regular angry face.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

The McAfee minute was so good easily the best mic worker in the company, eventually he will outgrow commentary and become an in ring talent as he's too good to simply be a commentator.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

rollinsnation91 said:


> Theyre not missing the main storylines though so its ok. Also it was awkward i saw the Bianca vs Carmella match. WWE Crowd is a different level than the music crowd.


Yeah that comment aged poorly, I was commenting on when they announced it was two venues, seeing what actually played out yeah they weren't missing much.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Roman Reigns was great on the show. Loved how animated he was on the mic. Heyman making the tune of John Cena's music was amusing.
> 
> I do like where they are going with Corbin also.
> 
> The Rolling Loud matches were okay I guess. *Would have loved to see Carmella go down the catwalk.* lol


Why?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

They do not have the nerve to call out cena for doing the same shit when they're using the same storyline from when cena was facing rusev.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Why do people cheer for Cena and boo Roman Reigns? I mean Roman is heel but Cena is still the old corny Cena. Have those kids grown up or what has happened? Why people suddenly like Cena?


----------

